# Two friction fit sayas for Mazaki and Heiji



## Barclid (Jul 27, 2020)

Finally got to spend some time in someone's workshop and got these done on Sunday. The carving at the opening and symmetry still needs some work but I'm pretty happy with them for working sayas.


----------



## birdsfan (Jul 27, 2020)

Very nice work! are you going to apply a finish, or just use mineral oil?


----------



## Barclid (Jul 27, 2020)

birdsfan said:


> Very nice work! are you going to apply a finish, or just use mineral oil?


It's on its second coat of Tru Oil right now. Going to give it 2 or 3 more coats of Tru Oil in between 600 grit sanding and then buff with some wax at the end.


----------



## birdsfan (Jul 27, 2020)

That will really bring out the grain. It is amazing how thirsty the wood is when you first start applying the oil.


----------



## Barclid (Jul 27, 2020)

birdsfan said:


> That will really bring out the grain. It is amazing how thirsty the wood is when you first start applying the oil.


Yeah the first coat brings the color into it but it doesn't really start to shine until the wax and buff. The hardest part now is being patient between coats and letting it cure fully.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Jul 27, 2020)

They look great.
What is the wood?
I can't tell if sapele or mahogany.


----------



## Barclid (Jul 27, 2020)

Tim Rowland said:


> They look great.
> What is the wood?
> I can't tell if sapele or mahogany.


Good eye. It's pomelle sapele.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Jul 27, 2020)

That was my 1st thought. 
I have some drying right now waiting to go into the stabilizing tank.
It is beautiful wood.


----------



## Barclid (Jul 27, 2020)

Tim Rowland said:


> That was my 1st thought.
> I have some drying right now waiting to go into the stabilizing tank.
> It is beautiful wood.


Yeah it's got pretty tight pomelle pattern. This is unstabilized, which is just as well since it's pretty easy to carve and it doesn't scratch the soft cladding. I've seen a few stabilized blocks carved into friction fit sayas and they've scratched soft cladding. That being said, polish would probably look much nicer after being stabilized.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Jul 27, 2020)

I only stabilize it for handles.
I have been meaning to try my hand at a saya for years but just haven't gotten around to it yet. 
Maybe one day.


----------



## ChefShramrock (Jul 27, 2020)

Very nice work. I love the wood grain.


----------



## Barclid (Jul 27, 2020)

Tim Rowland said:


> I only stabilize it for handles.
> I have been meaning to try my hand at a saya for years but just haven't gotten around to it yet.
> Maybe one day.


I'm the opposite. Have only tried sayas but not handles. I have so many things I'd love to make but since I'm only borrowing workshop space I can't do as much as I'd like. I'm just happy I can do what I can.


ChefShramrock said:


> Very nice work. I love the wood grain.


Thanks


----------

